# Where to get more detailed spec description on 05 Teramo components?



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

Just wondering where I might be able to get more detailed spec description on 05 Teramo. The Litespeed website lists only the components, but not specific additional detailed information on them, i.e. Stem is ITM Forged Lite Luxe, but doesn't list out length.


----------

